# Rlt Watches Community Map



## odklizec

Hi folks! I just setup "RLT Watches" community map at www.frappr.com (just another google toy). So all "RLT Watches" owners and forum contributors are greatly welcomed! I think, it would be nice to know and see from where you all from?









The map can be found here...

http://www.frappr.com/rltwatches


----------



## jasonm

Great idea!


----------



## jonsedar

good stuff, have done.


----------



## jasonm

I keep getting 'invalid city'


----------



## pg tips

jasonm said:


> I keep getting 'invalid city'Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​










That's Huntingdon alright


----------



## odklizec

jasonm said:


> I keep getting 'invalid city'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Unfortunately, some cities are not on the map. If you slowly type letters inside the location field, you should see the list of available cities. So if your town is not listed, you will have to select another (nearest) city.


----------



## Malersh

Sunny Skipton added. There must be a fair few more forummers up North! It would be great to see the map full of pins.

Great idea - and another good Google thingumy that I'd not seen.


----------



## Stan

Stoke's on the map.









There's a shock.


----------



## odklizec

Be careful guys! UK will soon sink under the weight of pins


----------



## jasonm

pg tips said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep getting 'invalid city'Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Huntingdon alright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...











Your right, cant get it to find Cambridge though


----------



## pg tips

jasonm said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep getting 'invalid city'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Huntingdon alright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your right, cant get it to find Cambridge though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

Jase what are you doing Huntingdon and cambridge are both in there!

You are clicking not in th us aren't you?


----------



## jasonm

Found myself


----------



## USEDMODEL

odklizec said:


> Be careful guys! UK will soon sink under the weight of pins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


England can...............as long as Wales snaps off and stays afloat
















Posted mine .............. Cardiff is OK.

Still having problems with Cambridge


----------



## USEDMODEL

pg tips said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep getting 'invalid city'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Huntingdon alright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your right, cant get it to find Cambridge though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jase what are you doing Huntingdon and cambridge are both in there!
> 
> You are clicking not in th us aren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...







































You sound like two old women talking over the garden fence


----------



## mad_librarian

Set up a Frappr Map for our community of edu-bloggers in Gateshead...Had to abandon during trial as GoogleMaps put many gateshead NE postcodes erroneously into Newcastle locations. Drives the locals wild that...!


----------



## JonW

bizarrely i seem to be off the edge of the map unless you zoom out... no one likes us southern hemispehere's!


----------



## Stan

USEDMODEL said:


> odklizec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful guys! UK will soon sink under the weight of pins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> England can...............as long as Wales snaps off and stays afloat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted mine .............. Cardiff is OK.
> 
> Still having problems with Cambridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

It's due to an age thing Roy, trust me.


----------



## Silver Hawk

How do you edit typos?


----------



## JoT

JonW said:


> bizarrely i seem to be off the edge of the map unless you zoom out... no one likes us southern hemispehere's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I have you bang in the middle Jon when I use the navigation arrows at the top left of the map


----------



## blackandgolduk

Don't know how, but I seem to have put in two pis... Neither of them wher I live, which is Headingley!


----------



## Xantiagib

oh well it is a beta, send their tech support an email.

Damn, now you all know where I live, anonymity shattered in a few clicks


----------



## odklizec

Silver Hawk said:


> How do you edit typos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Hardly..







If you made a mistake in your comment, just make new one. I will then delete the old one. Unfortunately, as admin I can only delete comments, images or entire users, but not edit them







Just PM me if you wish to delete something..


----------



## mach 0.0013137

jasonm said:


> Found myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Did you have to go on a quest first?


----------



## JonW

JoT said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> 
> bizarrely i seem to be off the edge of the map unless you zoom out... no one likes us southern hemispehere's!Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> I have you bang in the middle Jon when I use the navigation arrows at the top left of the map
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

Kewl!


----------



## Boxbrownie

pg tips said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep getting 'invalid city'Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Huntingdon alright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

Thought it might have been MK?


----------



## chrisb

I seee Terry Allison has joined


----------



## Stan

chrisb said:


> I seee Terry Allison has joined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​



















A quality member at last.


----------



## Barryboy

Tried a couple of timebut couldn't get through the sign on process. Hardly user friendly, is it?


----------



## Alexus

Hi folks







,

Great idea, but are Ron and I the only Watch Forum guys in Asia







?

Kind regards,

Alexus


----------



## Larry from Calgary

odklizec said:


> Hi folks! I just setup "RLT Watches" community map at www.frappr.com (just another google toy). So all "RLT Watches" owners and forum contributors are greatly welcomed! I think, it would be nice to know and see from where you all from?
> 
> The map can be found here...
> 
> http://www.frappr.com/rltwatches


Looks like I am the only one from Canada


----------



## greyowl

Larry from Calgary said:


> odklizec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi folks! I just setup "RLT Watches" community map at www.frappr.com (just another google toy). So all "RLT Watches" owners and forum contributors are greatly welcomed! I think, it would be nice to know and see from where you all from?
> 
> The map can be found here...
> 
> http://www.frappr.com/rltwatches
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I am the only one from Canada
Click to expand...

Oh no you're not...Are you Bubbles or Larry and when is Ralph going to send some of that oil revenue East to Manitoba ?


----------



## Larry from Calgary

greyowl said:


> Larry from Calgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> odklizec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi folks! I just setup "RLT Watches" community map at www.frappr.com (just another google toy). So all "RLT Watches" owners and forum contributors are greatly welcomed! I think, it would be nice to know and see from where you all from?
> 
> The map can be found here...
> 
> http://www.frappr.com/rltwatches
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I am the only one from Canada
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no you're not...Are you Bubbles or Larry and when is Ralph going to send some of that oil revenue East to Manitoba ?
Click to expand...

Hello Graham

Didn't think I was the only Canuk here







I would say that the only way you're going to see Alberta Oil revenue is if you move to Fort MacMurray like everyone else.

Do you remember this?

http://archives.cbc.ca/IDC-1-73-416-2406-1...y/premier_klein

Now that was Ralph at his finest


----------



## greyowl

"

Do you remember this?

http://archives.cbc.ca/IDC-1-73-416-2406-1...y/premier_klein

Now that was Ralph at his finest "

Hi Larry ... sorry a bit before my time I immigrated from the UK 1990 but nothing really changes, that broadcast could of been from last week, actually a few of my former colleagues have indeed moved west and one did go to Suncor in Fort McMurray just last month , its like the Gold rush ......


----------



## Larry from Calgary

greyowl said:


> "
> 
> Do you remember this?
> 
> http://archives.cbc.ca/IDC-1-73-416-2406-1...y/premier_klein
> 
> Now that was Ralph at his finest "
> 
> Hi Larry ... sorry a bit before my time I immigrated from the UK 1990 but nothing really changes, that broadcast could of been from last week, actually a few of my former colleagues have indeed moved west and one did go to Suncor in Fort McMurray just last month , its like the Gold rush ......


Hello again Graham,

Fort Mac is an interesting place and it is very much like a gold rush up there. I haven't done much work for Suncor, but that is going to change in the fall. I'll be working on one of their Voyager projects beginning in Sept.

It's likely that I'll be going on some site visits over the next few years. So if you're still in contact with your colleagues there, let them know that I'll be the one wearing the 600T Doxa Pro.


----------



## greyowl

> It's likely that I'll be going on some site visits over the next few years. So if you're still in contact with your colleagues there, let them know that I'll be the one wearing the 600T Doxa Pro.


Hello Larry ...Good luck with the work ,I will E-mail Gerry( Welding instructor) tell him to look out for the Gent with the fancy divers watch.







...please post pictures I would like to see the Doxa too? one of my Favourite watches!!!!!!Love that bracelet ...............


----------



## Larry from Calgary

greyowl said:


> It's likely that I'll be going on some site visits over the next few years. So if you're still in contact with your colleagues there, let them know that I'll be the one wearing the 600T Doxa Pro.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Larry ...Good luck with the work ,I will E-mail Gerry( Welding instructor) tell him to look out for the Gent with the fancy divers watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...please post pictures I would like to see the Doxa too? one of my Favourite watches!!!!!!Love that bracelet ...............
Click to expand...

Post a picture?







......... sure! I haven't done so yet, but I'll give it a go tomorrow as I'm off to tonight's Stampeders game (Canadian football) with my youngest.


----------



## Robert

That's Ayrshire on the map

Robert


----------



## limey

New Jersey is now on!!


----------



## pg tips

You mean HE (the boss) hasn't posted yet?


----------



## dougal74

An addition for the county of Kent, UK - amazing to see the spread of members across the globe!

Just got back from Vancouver/Whistler, blown away by Canada - great place.


----------



## dave993cars

Hi people

Kinross, Scotland on the map, although my village of Muckhart is really the center of all things related to enjoyment, I can see Scottishcammy's house from here.









Dave S


----------



## mrteatime

done it...found my village!


----------



## Bri

And another, Lytham, Lancashire. UK having a population explosion


----------



## brad

wigan on the map


----------



## jasonm

Come on people, loads of new members since December 06









Where are ya at?


----------



## PaulBoy

Love to join but after 10mins I still can't get on the map









Paul (I'll try again when sober)


----------



## thunderbolt

Llandudno by the sea on the map.


----------



## Guest

Fougeres (Brittany) on the map

Cheers

Lee


----------



## Ferrariman

Big "D" represented. Very cool. Nice to see where everyone lives. We from the US are definately in the minority on the forum but you on the other side of the pond are kind to let us play here.


----------



## Stanford

Bromley, one time home of Bowie and Frampton, on the map


----------



## rev

Got the FBI, INTERPOL, MI5, KGB and my missus looking for me at moment!

Might lay low until the heat's dissipated.

Andy


----------



## rapidboy

Done, never seen that idea before but a nice idea


----------



## rev

Chester is now on the map!...............................................

.........after 20 Min's trying to get the thing working!

Now I know were you are from









Andy


----------



## squareleg

Done! :thumbup:


----------



## Greg

It didn't want to play ball at first, but working now. I'm added! :rltb:

I see there are a few others in Essex I can stalk. h34r:


----------



## bloewe

odklizec said:


> Hi folks! I just setup "RLT Watches" community map at www.frappr.com (just another google toy). So all "RLT Watches" owners and forum contributors are greatly welcomed! I think, it would be nice to know and see from where you all from?
> 
> The map can be found here...
> 
> http://www.frappr.com/rltwatches


Hi

I am new to message boards and I don't know how to make a post. Obviously I found the reply option but where is the post button? Thanks for your help

Bloewe


----------



## pg tips

bloewe said:


> I am new to message boards and I don't know how to make a post. Obviously I found the reply option but where is the post button? Thanks for your help
> 
> Bloewe


Welcome Bloewe, at the very top and bottom of each thread you'll see the







& the







buttons. To add a reply to the thread without replying to someones previous post use the ADDREPLY & to start a new topic use the NEWTOPIC


----------



## Smitty

I'm on the map!

Hope you like the photo of my RLT-17. :tongue2:


----------



## DMP

Just mapped meself


----------



## renykeny

tryed putting ottawa, canada, didnt work...lol


----------



## Chippychap

Todmorden is now on the map.

What a brilliant idea.


----------



## Twincam

There im on the map. Newton Aycliffe, there is even a pic of me on a beach this year [can't remember which beach], i do remember wearing the 1985 Fortis chronograph.


----------



## biggles

Doncaster, South Yorks now on.


----------



## AbingtonLad

jasonm said:


> I keep getting 'invalid city'


Brilliant idea indeed. Added me, and just in case the location of Cambridge is still a matter of debate, have included the necessary directions  

Kevin


----------



## Paul Jones

From tomorrow i should be the proud owner of my first RLT, so I've added myself to the map.

If Santa has missed all the hints I'll delete myself 

Merry Christmas,

Paul


----------



## Prong

Done


----------



## carryondentist

Added myself


----------



## Barrow Boy

First person in Massachusetts...... :yahoo: at least on the map :blush:

BB


----------



## don natel

:cheers: :notworthy:


----------



## handlehall

put glorious Littleborough on the map but it didn't want to accept my photo - I don't blame it


----------



## enbee23

Added myself. Two other members within 15 miles of here too, which surprised me.


----------



## muhrmel

Nice idea. Done adding myself.


----------



## JWL940

Is this still working? I keep getting. 'Problem Loading Page.' I'm using Firefox.

John


----------



## Smitty

JWL940 said:


> Is this still working? I keep getting. 'Problem Loading Page.' I'm using Firefox.
> 
> John


Page doesn't load for me either. Using IE8.


----------



## martinzx

Error/time out etc,etc Firefox & Opera & high speed connection, a great shame, brill idea


----------



## Kutusov

No luck with Chrome... :sadwalk:


----------



## sparrow

shoot, doesn't work for me either - perhaps unpin the thread? :bored:


----------



## pg tips

yep it's gone and as the OP has long since left not a lot we can do, unpinned it


----------

